# Whole Wheat bread vs Whole Grain breads



## Foodio (Jun 25, 2001)

Hey,

What the difference between Whole Wheat bread and Whole grain breads?

Thanks,
<FONT COLOR="green">Foodio-supreme5000</FONT c>


----------



## karategirl (Jun 25, 2001)

You want the whole grain stuff foodio. Just because it says whole wheat doesn't mean that's what your getting. Look at the list of ingredients if it says enriched flour of any type you don't want the stuff. Look for the first ingredient to be 100% whole wheat flour. 

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## Foodio (Jun 25, 2001)

Hey,

Thanks for the info. karategirl.

What kind of Karate do you take?

I'm in Kung Fu. I take Pa Kua Chang, and I also do Push Hands.

Thanks again.


----------



## karategirl (Jun 26, 2001)

I study Isshin Ryu....big test this weekend
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## The Rose (Jun 26, 2001)

Whole wheat is just as bad as white bread.  Whole grain is the only way to go!


----------



## Foodio (Jun 26, 2001)

Hi,

How can whole wheat be just as bad as white bread?

I'll have to check out whole grain bread.

Foodio


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 27, 2001)

I've been duped and I'm p*ssed!!! Since reading this kg, I looked at what I thought was my healthy rye and pumpernickel and much to my horror the first d@mn ingredient was enriched flour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I chucked it and went to buy REAL rye.  Thanks kg!

Foodio, ww bread is only one point lower on the glycemic index than white bread.  It's just as useless for bb purposes, the only difference is the fibre content, which isn't that good anyway.



> *Originally posted by karategirl:*
> You want the whole grain stuff foodio. Just because it says whole wheat doesn't mean that's what your getting. Look at the list of ingredients if it says enriched flour of any type you don't want the stuff. Look for the first ingredient to be 100% whole wheat flour.


----------



## Foodio (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey, 



> Foodio, ww bread is only one point lower on the glycemic index than white bread. It's just as useless for bb purposes, the only difference is the fibre content, which isn't that good anyway.



What is the *glycemic index*?

What are *bb* purposes?

Thanks,
Foodio


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 29, 2001)

BB = bodybuilding

Glycemic Index = Okay, without reaching for my books to make me sound intelligent...eating carbs produces an insulin response. A high GI carb will release more insulin than a low GI carb. The body can not metabolize fat in the presence of insulin, so those looking to lose bf should strive for a level amount of insulin as much as possible.  There is a website w/ a breakdown of the GI. I don't have it offhand, but you should be able to find it w/ a search.

You intelligent people can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on anything here or if it sounds like complete babble


----------



## Foodio (Jun 29, 2001)

Hey,

It seems you know what you???re talking about.

*I need your advice.* I have a little bit of a *gut* beneath my stomach and above my privates. 
What???s the best way to get rid of this?

<FONT COLOR="purple">*Here???s some info. you might need:*</FONT c>
<FONT COLOR="blue">
- Male
- 25
- 6???1
- 142 lbs

- I jog three times a week for 30 minute blocks
- I???m in martial arts for 3 hours a week
- I lift medium heavy weights 3 hours a week.
- I do 100 sit ups every day. On 75 of those sit ups I put a 5 lb weight behind my head.
</FONT c>
My stomach is in very good shape, it???s just the part below my stomach and above my pelvis (genitals) that sags.

What can I do to improve that area?

Thanks,
Foodio


----------



## Body By Joy (Jun 29, 2001)

you won't get a six pack in the gym, only fromt he kitchen, take a look at your daily diet. Make sure you are eating enough of every thing, and when do you do cardio?

------------------
bodybuilding is a quest for the best


----------



## karategirl (Jun 29, 2001)

Yes Foodio, give us more info and we can help.

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jun 29, 2001)

Foodio, have you realized that you're 6'1 142lbs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note about GI - Just because a food is lower GI doesn't mean it's better than a high GI food. An example of this is fructose.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Foodio (Jul 3, 2001)

Hey,



> *Body By Joy*
> you won't get a six pack in the gym, only fromt he kitchen, take a look at your daily diet. Make sure you are eating enough of every thing, and when do you do cardio?



I do my cardio 2 to 2 ½ hours after eating lunch. My lunches are usually small.



> *Karategirl*
> Yes Foodio, give us more info and we can help.



What kind of info. would you like?
Ummm. 

<FONT COLOR="blue">Breakfast:
5 days a week eat the following for breakfast???
This is my biggest meal of the day. </FONT c>

- 2 pieces of Multi-Grain Toast (with very little real butter)
- 3 to 4 eggs (three yolks)
- 1 banana, a handful of blueberries or 15 strawberries
- 1 Small bowl of baby carrots
- I medium to large bowl of All-Bran ceral (with skim milk) or 1 medium bowl of Oatmeal (plain)
- 1 glass of apply juice
- 5 to 6 small pancakes made with organic whole wheat flour, two bananas, ½ teaspoon of baking soda, ½ tablespoon of vanilla, 2 eggs (sometimes 1 yolk removed). If I include pancakes I eliminate the toast and cereal (oatmeal).


<FONT COLOR="blue">Lunch
5 days a week eat ONE of the following for lunch???
This is my smallest meal of the day.</FONT c>

- 1 can of Campells Vegetable soup
- 1 normal sized can of Salmon or Tuna (plain ??? only a little bit of ketchup and pepper added) on multi-grain bread
- 2 small chicken sandwiches with lettuce, ketchup on small whole wheat buns
- 2 cold meat sandwiches (usually turkey or ham) with lettuce, ketchup on small whole wheat buns (However I???ve cut cold meat out of my diet lately).
- Left over???s from dinner the night before

Note: if I have sandwiches for lunch I usually have one of them at 11:30am and the other at 2:15pm.


<FONT COLOR="blue">Super
7 days a week eat ONE of the following for lunch???</FONT c>
- ½ a Delesioso Pizza (pepperoni, plain cheese, or three meats). I always take a Scott Towel and soak the grease from the surface of the Pizza.
- 1 medium to large piece of Lasagna (meat included)
- 1 large plate of spaghetti (meat included)
- 2 small chicken sandwiches with lettuce, ketchup on 2 to four pieces of multi-grain toast
- Brown Rice (plain)
- Green peas / String Beans
- 2 large hamburgers with lettuce, mushrooms, ketchup on small whole wheat buns (sometimes, but not often I use bar-b-queue sauce)
- Corn (corn on the cob or from the can)
- Mashed or baked potatoes 

<FONT COLOR="blue">Snack (I only have ONE snack during the day)</FONT c>
- Plain baby carrots
- 1 to 2 bananas
- 1 bowl of All-Bran cereal (plain)
- 2 pieces of plain Multi-Grain toast

If you need any more info. let me know!

Thanks,
Foodio


----------



## karategirl (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Foodio,
        Sorry it has taken so long. I missed some of your post. I was really looking to see how active you are and how much food  and how frequently you are eating.I'm Not quite sure what your goals are. You mentioned your "gut " But,  you sound like your very slim for a man your hieght. If your trying to add some lean mass than you need to eat enough clean foods to fuel for your basal metabolic rate and your activity level plus about 350- 500 extra calories a day. Tell me what you'd liketo do with your physic? Oh by the way , the area that your talking about ( abs 5&6 of the pack)  are just about the last area on most men to lean out. So don't get discouraged . If you eat clean it will all come together.

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## Foodio (Jul 5, 2001)

> I was really looking to see how active you are and how much food and how frequently you are eating.



Ok, here goes (you already have an idea as to what I eat, so I???ll incorporate my exercise info with that).

*Sunday*
10am - Big breakfast
12:30pm ??? Lift medium weights for one hour / 100 situps
4:30pm ??? Medium to big Supper
9:30pm ??? Small snack

*Monday*
6am - Big breakfast
2pm ??? Small lunch
4:15pm ??? 10 minutes stretching
4:25pm - 30 min jog (5.5 to 6 mph)
6:30pm ??? Medium dinner
7:00pm - 100 situps
9:30pm ??? Small snack

*Tuesday*
6am - Big breakfast
2pm ??? Small lunch
6:30pm ??? Medium dinner
7:00pm - 100 situps
9:30pm ??? Small snack

*Wednesday*
6am - Big breakfast
2pm ??? Small lunch
4:15pm ??? 10 minutes stretching
4:25pm - 30 min jog (5.5 to 6 mph)
6:30pm ??? Medium dinner
7:00pm - 100 situps
9:30pm ??? Small snack

*Thursday*
6am - Big breakfast
2pm ??? Small lunch
4:15pm ??? 10 minutes stretching
4:25pm - 30 min jog (5.5 to 6 mph)
6:30pm ??? Small snack
7:00pm ??? 1 hour of Kung Fu
8:30pm - 100 situps
9:30pm ??? Medium dinner

*Friday*
6am - Big breakfast
2pm ??? Small lunch
5:15pm ??? Medium Dinner
5:40pm ??? 10 minutes stretching
5:50pm ???Lift medium weights for one hour / 100 situps
10:00pm ??? Small snack

*Saturday*
7:30am - Big breakfast
9:30am ??? 2 hours of Kung Fu
12:15pm ??? Medium to small lunch
1:00pm - 100 situps
5:15pm ??? Big Dinner
8pm to 1:30am ??? Seven to Eight drinks (alcohol)
4:30am ??? small snack

<FONT COLOR="red">* Note all snacks are healthy.</FONT c>



> I'm Not quite sure what your goals are. You mentioned your "gut " But, you sound like your very slim for a man your hieght. If your trying to add some lean mass than you need to eat enough clean foods to fuel for your basal metabolic rate and your activity level plus about 350- 500 extra calories a day.



At this point I???m trying to maintain this slim weight, but lose the gut over the pelvis. I eventually want to gain more weight proportionally throughout my body, but I want to get rid of the gut thing first.

What do you mean when you write *Clean Foods*?

What do you think of all these shenanigans?

Thanks,
Foodio

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by Foodio on 07-25-2001 at 01:12 PM]</font>


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 5, 2001)

Foodio....a few suggestions

Your training looks fine, I think your problem lies in your diet.  I'm curious as to how big this gut of your is because I couldn't imagine it being too big for your height/weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A "clean" diet refers to eating wholesome, unprocessed foods in the most natural state possible.  In my opinion, this means getting rid of the soup, pizza and corn in a can.  These foods have been stripped of all their nutrients, pumped full of sodium, the vitamins added again (which isn't as good as having them there in the first place) and/or loaded w/ fat.

You can still eat pizza and soup, but you would fair much better by making them yourself.  This way you control what goes in your meal.  You can make a quick tasty pizza by using a pita bread as the crust, adding salsa and veggies and/or chicken and topping w/ lf or ff cheese.  

Next, I would look at the carbs and fat content. Pasta is both calorie and carbohydrate dense.  Pasta isn't always bad, but it usually comes w/ a hefty layer of cheese, and so does that pizza. I would suggest lowering your fat (from cheese) and keeping an eye on your carbs.  If you feel your not getting any improvements lately, cut out one or two of the pasta meals per week and see if that helps.

Lastly, you might want to consider splitting the first meal up.  Eat half and save the other half for 2 hours later. Eating smaller meals more frequently helps to keep the metabolism high.


----------



## Foodio (Jul 11, 2001)

Hey,



> Your training looks fine, I think your problem lies in your diet. I'm curious as to how big this gut of your is because I couldn't imagine it being too big for your height/weight


I am very skinny, but not in the area beneath my stomach ??? that???s fatty and needs a lot of work.



> You can still eat pizza and soup, but you would fair much better by making them yourself. This way you control what goes in your meal. You can make a quick tasty pizza by using a pita bread as the crust, adding salsa and veggies and/or chicken and topping w/ lf or ff cheese.



You???re probably right. 
Do you think it???s alright to eat Delisioso (processed) pizza once in a while, or should I cut it out completely? 

What is *lf or ff cheese*?

I never thought the kind of soup you buy at the store was bad for you. I???ve been having a lot of soup lately. I guess I???ll have to cut that out too.

What do you think about canned tuna and salmon?



> Next, I would look at the carbs and fat content. Pasta is both calorie and carbohydrate dense. Pasta isn't always bad, but it usually comes w/ a hefty layer of cheese, and so does that pizza. I would suggest lowering your fat (from cheese) and keeping an eye on your carbs. If you feel your not getting any improvements lately, cut out one or two of the pasta meals per week and see if that helps.



I think I???ll do that. I???ll try to cut out one or two pasta meals.
Would the pasta I???m eating be better for you if it had less cheese in it?

What other carbs should I be watching?

Thanks for your help, I really appreciate the time people invest when responding to posts.

Foodio


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 15, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Foodio:*
> Hey,
> 
> I think I???ll do that. I???ll try to cut out one or two pasta meals.
> ...



<FONT COLOR="Red">Again, regarding the pizza, you can make your own that's much healthier, but once in a while it won't kill you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canned tuna and slamon are great.  They are high-sodium, but the benefits (quality lean protein) outweigh the cons of the high sodium, I think.
</FONT c>

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by w8lifter on 07-15-2001 at 12:45 PM]</font>


----------



## Foodio (Jul 18, 2001)

Hey,


> Canned tuna and slamon are great. They are high-sodium, but the benefits (quality lean protein) outweigh the cons of the high sodium, I think.



Why else are Canned Tuna and Salmon good for you?

========================

Everything seems to be measured in *servings*.

How can I measure a serving? Is it a ½ cup?

========================

I want to edit my posts before posting, do you know how can I do this?


Thanks,
Foodio


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 18, 2001)

What other reason do you need? Tuna and salmon = quality protein & healthy fats, enough said.

To edit your posts, go to the bottom of the post and click on edit/delete.  It's right there along w/ the profile, etc.


----------

